# Future Texan ....



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 14, 2021)

Western Diamondback ( Coon Tail ) Sierra, Bolt Action and Lever Action pen 🖊 blanks.


----------



## Rio grande penmaker (Jan 14, 2021)

Great work !


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice Skins. Should make some nice pens.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jan 15, 2021)

Les, I would really like to see the pens when dressed in those skins.
Very interesting looking.
Alan


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 17, 2021)

alanemorrison said:


> Les, I would really like to see the pens when dressed in those skins.
> Very interesting looking.
> Alan


----------



## alanemorrison (Jan 17, 2021)

Les, thanks a lot for putting these up.
I am well impressed.
Great looking pens.
Alan


----------

